# Ok I feel like a pervert now



## HeavyB (Jun 11, 2014)

I remember watching her on tween show with my kids.  But now damn.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 11, 2014)

Who is it?


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 11, 2014)

It is Ariana Grande she will be 21 in few days...


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 11, 2014)

who is he?


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 11, 2014)

oh man, never seen her before but she's hawt!


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is the video of her music.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 11, 2014)

perv!!





yeah she is totally haught!!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 11, 2014)

what about victoria justice?  super hot disney youngling also


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 11, 2014)

Selena gomez


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 11, 2014)

and if you really want to get creepy...Kendal Jenner


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 11, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> what about victoria justice?  super hot disney youngling also



You are just as much as perv as me I guess... She is super hot but has not be as reviling as most.


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok Ashley Tisdale




Which seems to be a trend with Disney Stars..


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow! I like were this is going!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 11, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> Here is the video of her music.



Awe man, she's hawt.


But her music sux!


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 11, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Awe man, she's hawt.
> 
> 
> But her music sux!


Yep my kids listen to that stuff that is how I saw it .   
Oh just found her costar on sam and cat. Jennette Mccurdy she was the icarliy chick too.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 11, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> Yep my kids listen to that stuff that is how I saw it .
> Oh just found her costar on sam and cat. Jennette Mccurdy she was the icarliy chick too.



Don't worry Heavy, we all have a bit of pervert in us.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank god for woman like this, who like to show off their goods.


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 11, 2014)

Another great thread..  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 11, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Thank god for woman like this, who like to show off their goods.



If you got it show it.. My woman sends me stuff all the time she likes to do it to mess with me. Which if she knows i am on the laptop she will walk by in the nude to just see what is more important to me.


----------



## charley (Jun 11, 2014)

...me likey chickies....


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 11, 2014)

remember guys they are all whores except your mom


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hermione


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 11, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Nom Nom Nom



Yes...


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 11, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> If you got it show it.. My woman sends me stuff all the time she likes to do it to mess with me. Which if she knows i am on the laptop she will walk by in the nude to just see what is more important to me.



Especially if you're on the Tren.


----------



## Watson (Jun 11, 2014)

reddogg lost interest when she turned 12.....


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 11, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> I remember watching her on tween show with my kids.  But now damn.



Feel like a pervert?  Why?  I'd stick my dick in that and wiggle it around.  I'd be happy.  And I'm more than twice her age.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 11, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> Yep my kids listen to that stuff that is how I saw it .
> Oh just found her costar on sam and cat. Jennette Mccurdy she was the icarliy chick too.



Her rack filled out nicely.


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 12, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Especially if you're on the Tren.



What is this tren you speak of? I would never do that  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvA182 (Jun 12, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Nom Nom Nom



this!


----------



## AvA182 (Jun 12, 2014)

how could we forgot miley cyrus tho.....and theres plenty more where these came from


----------



## AvA182 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## AvA182 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## MI1972 (Jun 12, 2014)

<~sick of Miley Cyrus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 12, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> <~sick of Miley Cyrus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Rather just rub one out.  Awww fuck that's a lie. But am tired of the media bombardment


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 12, 2014)

Would rather see some nekkid Katy Perry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Jun 13, 2014)

Mileys face looks like her childhood hobby was chasing parked cars.....


----------

